# Harness dilemma



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a harness that does not cause matting. I know, wishful thinking, right?

Up until recently, I've been using a rolled leather collar to walk Tori. But, have decided it is better for her if I use a harness instead [her coughing has increased and I'm sure her pulling to get at things (squirrels, lizards, blowing leaves, etc.) when on our walks isn't helping at all] I have several harnesses but, they all cause so much matting when I use them to walk her. The nylon step-in seemed to be the best... until yesterday's walk. When we returned home, it was actually stuck in the matt that it had created on her chest and I could not get it off, I eventually ended up cutting the hair to remove it 

Since the rolled leather collar wasn't causing much matting, I'm thinking that may be the best type of harness to get. However, I'm not having much luck finding what I want. Rolled leather collars are everywhere, harnesses not so easy to find. I did find this one but, only the collar portion is rolled and smooth, not the part that goes around the body/chest. And this one but, I'll be darned if I can figure out what size it comes in (other than "chow" size) or how to order it  There's someone on eBay that has quite a few offered but, they're braided leather and I know those would cause bad matting.

Does anyone know where I can find what I'm looking for?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tori,
I've been fighting the same issue with Tucker. I've finally settled (unless something better comes along,) on a Greyhound Martingale collar, 1"wide, from this site.

http://www.allhoundsapparel.com/custom/list.asp?c=20354

So far it has been working much better than the reg. collars for not choking, and not matting.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Sheri. Since they're lined w/fleece I'd think the matting would be increased, no?

I did find this step-in model at HauteDogBoutique.com They have many styles available. There is a positive review on one of the styles (Royal Badness) here. I could just see Tori in this one, or maybe this one, or perhaps this would be more fitting for my lil' angel? 

They look and sound like what I might be after. But, before spending $58-$65 apiece, I'd like to be certain they work for our longhaired babies. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow - those are some harnesses! Electric pink glitter leather! Go for it! No doubt she'll feel like a princess. 

Lola wears a rolled leather collar, and she was coughing more at the start of winter when we went to Chicago and the dry heat was really different. She hasn't had any problems since we got back to SF sea level humidity.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

My mom uses a thick fabric, fleece lined one for Maddie and it really doesn't cause any matting at all. She has a pretty thick coat, though, so I don't know what it would be like on a fluffier, cottony coat. Roscoe is still a baby, but I use a tiny step-in harness on him and it doesn't cause any matts.

I think if you take the harness off right after the walk and then give your doggie a quick brushing you can avoid the matts progressing. Good luck!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker has not had any matting problems with this Martingale, yet, anyway. Several people on the Forum use these Martingales, which is where I got the info in the first place. The fleece is almost like felt, really...and I figured it would cause matting, too, but decided to try after the good reviews here. So far, so good.

The harness you found is very classy looking! If you get one you'll have to post your results. It just seem anything near Tucker's legs will work the hair into a mat as he walks.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie, you may find some good info in this thread. 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10304&highlight=girls+harness


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Tori,
> I've been fighting the same issue with Tucker. I've finally settled (unless something better comes along,) on a Greyhound Martingale collar, 1"wide, from this site.
> 
> http://www.allhoundsapparel.com/custom/list.asp?c=20354
> ...


Oliver and Comet have the All Hounds as well


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Leslie, I have always used the Gentle Leader Easy Walk harnesses (those anti-pulling harnesses) for my dogs. They do not seem to cause mats at all, tho I have no idea why. I do realize that these harnesses are somewhat controversial, but they work for me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- so far my favorite harness has been the knock off puppia I bought at a rescue event several years ago and I only have one! For awhile I thought it was only Dora and I usually do put her in a collar. But our trip to Savannah/FL. Dash was being so naughty and excitable and was choking himself the entire time. He would run after birds/squirrels that I didnt see when we were walking and we put him in Dora's pink harness (I forgot his). I was expecting horrible matts but there werent.

How it differs from the puppia- it is a lot thinner material (although not padded) and the straps are like a thin seude and metal slide in buckles. I bought Belle the other version for cuteness with cloth straps and a back pack and while it is great functionally- both the little back pack and the different hook ups, it matts her chest horribly as well.

I don't have a rolled leather to compare it to though!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie, to add further confusion I found this website: It looks like the only part that is not rolled is the middle piece connecting the front and back: http://www.gollygear.com/pch_lth_harn.htm


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

omg, we just got back from a long road trip in which ccoco wore her harness in her carseat. when we got home i discovered 5 or 6 golf ball size matts on her neck. i am still working on them, and had to cut a lot of her hair off. thanks for harness sites but i would like to hear from someone that uses them before buying.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

judith said:


> omg, we just got back from a long road trip in which ccoco wore her harness in her carseat. when we got home i discovered 5 or 6 golf ball size matts on her neck. i am still working on them, and had to cut a lot of her hair off. thanks for harness sites but i would like to hear from someone that uses them before buying.


 which brand were you using?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, here's the plan: After talking w/a few folks about my problem, I bought some satin ribbon and some horse-hair something or other, to strengthen/stiffen the ribbon. My plan is to try to make my own satin-y harness using her current step-in one as a model. If it turns out decently I'll post pix and let you know how it works.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, here's the plan: After talking w/a few folks about my problem, I bought some satin ribbon and some horse-hair something or other, to strengthen/stiffen the ribbon. My plan is to try to make my own satin-y harness using her current step-in one as a model. If it turns out decently I'll post pix and let you know how it works.


Good luck! The satin ribbon sounds like a great idea.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, here's the plan: After talking w/a few folks about my problem, I bought some satin ribbon and some horse-hair something or other, to strengthen/stiffen the ribbon. My plan is to try to make my own satin-y harness using her current step-in one as a model. If it turns out decently I'll post pix and let you know how it works.


Sounds like a great idea. I thought about covering one of the Gentle leaders with satin or silk, just never got around to it.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is exactly what I did. Bought satin ribbon and D rings. I bought decorative ribbon to cover the satin and it made some pretty cute harnesses. I used fabric glue to attach the decorative ribbon. The only sewing was attaching the D rings to each end. The only disadvantage is that they have to be made to pretty exact size which is the tricky party. I made Taylor's a little bigger to provide some growing room.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, they do not have a rolled harness...but they have a deerskin lined harness and a rolled leather collar...and everything is hand made so I bet you could have one made. they are local to MA and I have good things about their products.

http://www.hoganleather.com/store/products/6_____harnesses/page/1/38__tracking_harness/

A little pricey...but I am dying to get the rolled collar martingale leash/collar combo.

and not leather but this one always looked like it would be real easy to get on and off and not cause too much harm to the coat.

http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/i...es&OR=&parent=&T1=D81122+KH+XS&PageNo=1&pos=7

Good luck with your satin ribbon/horse hair project! I hope it works.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Rolled Harness

http://www.gollygear.com/pch_lth_harn.htm

Mesh Harness

http://www.gollygear.com/mesh.htm


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Tori,
> I've been fighting the same issue with Tucker. I've finally settled (unless something better comes along,) on a Greyhound Martingale collar, 1"wide, from this site.
> 
> http://www.allhoundsapparel.com/custom/list.asp?c=20354
> ...


Okay, I take it back... Tucker and I spent 3 hours getting in and out of the car, walking and taking a few pictures of different areas around Whidbey today. Got home, and he's got mats around his neck. :rant: Rats, rats, rats!!!

Somebody, somewhere, has GOT to figure out a solution for our full coated or longer haired Havs!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Okay, I take it back... Tucker and I spent 3 hours getting in and out of the car, walking and taking a few pictures of different areas around Whidbey today. Got home, and he's got mats around his neck. :rant: Rats, rats, rats!!!
> 
> *Somebody, somewhere, has GOT to figure out a solution for our full coated or longer haired Havs!*!


[email protected]#$%^&* I agree with you Sheri!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm so happy to see this thread. I've been wanting to get Izzy a harness but I worry about the matting. She pulls once in awhile and occassionally she'll cough. I keep thinking it's not good for her trachea. I use the all hounds martingale, it works pretty well but we do get mats sometimes. I like the leather rolled one that Diane posted (and someone else earlier too) and the nylon one that Missy posted.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Ok, here's the plan: After talking w/a few folks about my problem, I bought some satin ribbon and some horse-hair something or other, to strengthen/stiffen the ribbon. My plan is to try to make my own satin-y harness using her current step-in one as a model. If it turns out decently I'll post pix and let you know how it works.


I'm having trouble locating hardware in the correct size (1/2") for the harness I was planning to make. When I can finally locate it, I'll go ahead and try to make one w/the ribbon. In the meantime, I've ordered this rolled leather step-in one. I'll be sure to let you all know what I think of it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll be anxious to hear.


----------



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried a Martindale style collar or a choke chain that is made out of nylon instead of metal chain. I don't know what's changed in the past 20 years, but I'm having trouble finding one locally. We never had any safety issues with that type of collar. I've been looking on the Internet and found some. I also want 6 ft leases, I can't manage to find the collar and lease I want at the same place.

Why do you guys prefer harnesses over a Martindale style collar?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susie~ I know Linda (rikidaisy) uses Martingales and believe Sheri does, too. However, she just posted she's unhappy w/it because of the matting it's causing on Tucker, who's in full coat. 

The reason I'm switching to a harness from a rolled leather collar is because Tori has started coughing more lately and I don't want to have her end up w/a collapsed trachea because of pressure from a collar. She has a pretty high prey drive and will often try to chase things (lizards, squirrels, blowing leaves, etc.) that cross our path while walking, thus choking herself. She really doesn't pull on the leash at any other times but, her "bolting to chase" happens often enough. With the increase in coughing I'm not willing to take any chances.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> I'm having trouble locating hardware in the correct size (1/2") for the harness I was planning to make. When I can finally locate it, I'll go ahead and try to make one w/the ribbon. In the meantime, I've ordered this rolled leather step-in one. I'll be sure to let you all know what I think of it.


If you have an Ace Hareware you might find what you need there. I made a few things for our Jack Russel and found the parts there. Or you might purchase an inexpensive halter and use the hardware.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion of checking at Ace, Sandi, probably wouldn't have thought to look there. Our local Joann's has what I need just not in the right size. I'm heading out to the "big Joann's" later this weekend hoping they'll have the correct ones. If not, I've been told to check AnniesAttic.com


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Time to update you all regarding the new rolled leather harness I ordered for Tori. We've used it for about a week now and I have mixed feelings about it. It has pretty much eliminated the armpit mats, the mats around the neck and the mats on the chest. However, it became entangled in the hair on the chest the 2nd time I used it (thank goodness I was able to get it off w/o having to cut any hair) The problem is the little piece that connects the neck portion to the body portion of the harness. This is the same part that got stuck on the old nylon one. I'm thinking I may try to figure out a way to keep it stationary. I think this is happening because of its being able to move around/slide when she's walking. Anybody else ever have this problem? Suggestions?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I too have been looking for a harness for Panda. Saw one like this at the vets office on dachshund. Do y'all think this would work? Her coat is very soft and cottony - she hasn't blown her puppy coat yet.....
www.amazon.com/Royal-Blue-Suede-Harness-Leash


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Bummer, Leslie! Maybe there is just simply no workable solution for us... It makes me less likely to walk, because it is not so fun when you know there is a grooming session afterwards! And I wonder if the dogs will connect the two.

Donna, the link didn't work for me. However, until your cute little Panda blows her coat and it gets longer your probably won't have trouble with mats from the harness. At least, that's what happened here.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Shoot. Thanks for the update, Leslie. Sigh!

Scout definitely needs a harness. I keep waiting for the perfect one....maybe there isn't one?


----------

